# Got a Boar



## Okie Hog (Nov 10, 2011)

Shot this boar last evening about sunset when he came to wallow at a fish pond. :Hog bang flopped and i had to drag him out of the pond. 



















Will go out again Friday, several large hogs are begging to be shot:


----------



## wpmisport (Feb 9, 2010)

Looks like you can have your pick of the liter.


----------



## mjh4 (Feb 2, 2018)

Mmm bacon!


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## fowl (Feb 15, 2003)

What county?


Sent from my iPhone using Michigan Sportsman


----------



## Okie Hog (Nov 10, 2011)

fowl said:


> What county?


Cotton county, OK.


----------



## Wrangler_wild17 (12 mo ago)

What’s the law in Michigan regarding wild pigs? Shoot on site ? Or only allowed private land ? I’d love to shoot one, but I’m not paying an outfitter $1000 to shoot Over a bait lol.


----------



## MichiFishy (Sep 17, 2019)

Okie Hog said:


> Shot this boar last evening about sunset when he came to wallow at a fish pond. :Hog bang flopped and i had to drag him out of the pond.
> 
> View attachment 787447
> View attachment 787449
> ...



What caliber and where did you hit him?

Ope, just realized this is an old thread.


----------



## Okie Hog (Nov 10, 2011)

MichiFishy said:


> What caliber and where did you hit him?


Rifle is a 9.3 X 62mm. Don't remember where the hog was hit.


----------



## Clairebear (Mar 28, 2021)

That black hog with white strike thru shoulder is a domestic. Are these released hogs?


----------

